# Gitzo: Advise regarding detaching leg from spider



## Sashi (Mar 22, 2016)

Hi,
I have a Gitzo 5 series tripod GT5541LS and would like some advise about removing the legs from the base. Is it simply a matter of removing the screw in the picture or will bad things happen if I do that? Do I just tighten it like normal to reattach?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

Yes, you can just remove the bolt with a pair of wrenches, then retighten. Be sure to use Torx wrenches (I think they're T25, should have come with the tripod) - not hex keys as those will strip out the bolts.

Out of curiosity, why are you needing to remove the legs?


----------



## Sashi (Mar 22, 2016)

Thanks Neuro,
I'm going on a couple of long flights and a domestic carrier and was thinking about removing the legs and packing them in casing like a pvc pipe. Should be fairly indestructible then no matter how badly the luggage is handled.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 22, 2016)

Sashi said:


> Thanks Neuro,
> I'm going on a couple of long flights and a domestic carrier and was thinking about removing the legs and packing them in casing like a pvc pipe. Should be fairly indestructible then no matter how badly the luggage is handled.



The tripod should be fairly indestructibe already! I have padded bags for my tripods, and I usually just pack them in a checked bag. I did that for years using soft-side luggage with no issues. 

Now that I have nearly indestructible luggage, I have no concerns at all.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 22, 2016)

Those Peli's look awesome, xmas can't come fast enough!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 22, 2016)

Sashi said:


> Thanks Neuro,
> I'm going on a couple of long flights and a domestic carrier and was thinking about removing the legs and packing them in casing like a pvc pipe. Should be fairly indestructible then no matter how badly the luggage is handled.



Watch out. Anything that could potentially be a pipe bomb may cause a uproar. They x-ray luggage, if something looks suspicious, they open the suitcase, and if they see something that could even potentially be a bomb, they may evacuate the facility and even file charges. These are times where security is paranoid, and that's good from my standpoint.

Wrap the legs in bubble wrap.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Mar 22, 2016)

The legs are easily removed with the supplied wrenches, though note that there are two brass(?) washers per leg that are covered in grease that will need to be stored in a plastic bag. If you remove the legs frequently then the mounts will need re-greasing. There should have been a small tube of suitable grease with your tripod - enough to last 20+ years! If you do not still have it then a light/medium Moly grease is perfect.
Happy travelling.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks John, I have that tube of grease.
Mt Spokane, I would have initially thought you were being paranoid but in the current situation your making me think twice about the whole pipe thing!


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi Sashi,

In the past couple of years I've made several trips to Europe from Australia, taking my Gitzo 3542LS with me in my checked luggage. I've had no issues with damage to the tripod traveling fully assembled.

I'll normally pack pairs of socks or other rolled up soft clothing in between the legs, then wrap a towel or jacket around the outside for some extra impact protection. I've done this even when traveling with a soft-shell duffel bag (packed with other camera equipment too), and everything has arrived safely.

And if I want to bring a bottle of wine (or schnapps!) back home with me, I'll stick the bottle inside one or two hiking socks, then pack that in between the tripod's legs, wrapped up as before.

As others have said, given the current security situation, I'd avoid packing anything into pipes in my luggage!


Cheers,

d.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 23, 2016)

Thanks d.



d said:


> Hi Sashi,
> 
> In the past couple of years I've made several trips to Europe from Australia, taking my Gitzo 3542LS with me in my checked luggage. I've had no issues with damage to the tripod traveling fully assembled.
> 
> ...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2016)

d said:


> I've had no issues with damage to the tripod traveling fully assembled.



Exactly my point. If the reason for disassembly is because the tripod is too big for the bag, that's fine. But if the reason is to protect what is already a very robust piece of gear, it doesn't make sense. 

With the current state of brick-and-mortar photo shops, most of us likely ordered a tripod online. How did the maker ship it? Disassembled? Overpacked in a styrofoam container or enclosed in many layers of bubble wrap? Mine came in a box, with only a thin fabric bag to protect from scuffs. A padded tripod bag and/or the clothes in a suitcase offer more protection than it needs.


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

Neuro,

Indeed, I ordered my tripod online, and it was shipped in a flimsy outer cardboard carton surrounding the manufacturers box, containing the bagged tripod. It was also quite squashed at one end - I was sure there would be some damage when I opened it. Fortunately, not even a scratch. They _are_ robust.

d.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 23, 2016)

Sometime I miss the obvious, I have the box too. I'm going to do that!

Now, would you have any tips on carrying spare batteries? The airline says 2 spares and I'd like to take 9. I've never had a problem before and normally I would have them in various pockets in my bag and on my clothes. Though with the ongoing threat after Brussels, as a South Asian if I was walking with batteries sticking out of my jacket I would at very least expect to be tackled by someone at airport security!



neuroanatomist said:


> d said:
> 
> 
> > I've had no issues with damage to the tripod traveling fully assembled.
> ...


----------



## d (Mar 23, 2016)

I can't help you with the batteries limitation, I'm afraid! My most recent flight was from Germany to Australia three weeks ago, but my airline didn't specify any limitation for carrying batteries. I was carrying six camera batteries (two each for three different bodies), plus a bunch of AA Eneloops, and encountered no issues with security.

Perhaps give the airline a call to clarify their policy? If you can really only take two spares, is it possible for you to post the others to your destination in advance?

d.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 23, 2016)

Usually never had a problem, only saw the fine print this time as I took the time to read the forbidden list! I think I'm going to have to wing it and cross that bridge when/if I come to it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 23, 2016)

Sashi said:


> Now, would you have any tips on carrying spare batteries? The airline says 2 spares and I'd like to take 9. I've never had a problem before and normally I would have them in various pockets in my bag and on my clothes. Though with the ongoing threat after Brussels, as a South Asian if I was walking with batteries sticking out of my jacket I would at very least expect to be tackled by someone at airport security!



Not sure about regs where you are, in the US the limit of two spare Li batteries applies only to batteries over 100 Wh. For batteries smaller than 100 Wh, you can carry as many as you want as long as they have their terminals covered and you have them in carry on (not checked). Just for reference, the LP-E4N battery pack for the 1D X is ~27 Wh, so I don't think any dSLR battery would exceed that 100 Wh limit.


----------



## Sashi (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes, looks like your quite correct. The battery limit seems to be for battery's over 100wh. 

"Lithium Batteries, spare/loose with a Watt-hour rating exceeding 100 Wh but not exceeding 160 Wh for consumer electronic devices and Portable Medical Electronic Devices (PMED) or with a lithium content exceeding 2g but not exceeding 8 g for PMED only. Maximum of two spare batteries in carry-on baggage only. These batteries must be individually protected to prevent short circuit.
"





neuroanatomist said:


> Sashi said:
> 
> 
> > Now, would you have any tips on carrying spare batteries? The airline says 2 spares and I'd like to take 9. I've never had a problem before and normally I would have them in various pockets in my bag and on my clothes. Though with the ongoing threat after Brussels, as a South Asian if I was walking with batteries sticking out of my jacket I would at very least expect to be tackled by someone at airport security!
> ...


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 23, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sashi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Neuro,
> ...



He could always just declare the legs at check in. 

I check revolvers and pistols all the time. Occasionally a shotgun or rifle. Ammunition too. As long as they are declared at check in, TSA comes over to inspect and you are taken to an xray machine. Once everything checks out you lock your case with your lock and pocket the key. Believe it or not, TSA locks are not allowed on checked weapons cases and TSA is not allowed to open them when not in your presence. They are not even allowed to touch your key. 

If you want to make sure your camera gear makes it from point A to point B without a hitch... check a gun in the same bag. That bag with be meticulously tracked all the way and get special treatment.

The only time I had any problem is when a young lady swabbed my ammunition boxes and guns for explosives. Of course she got a positive read. Supervisor was called. He laughed and told her that gunpowder is an explosive. I locked my cases and was escorted back to the ticket counter where the TSA agent said my bags were clear to check.

I don't think he'll have any problem with tripod legs.


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 23, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> If you want to make sure your camera gear makes it from point A to point B without a hitch... check a gun in the same bag. That bag with be meticulously tracked all the way and get special treatment.



Starter pistols are treated the same as firearms by the TSA, and would accomplish the same thing without violating gun laws wherever you land (i.e. concealed carry, etc). Plus they’re cheap enough to have one for each bag if you’re traveling heavy.


----------



## Ozarker (Mar 23, 2016)

Luckshot said:


> CanonFanBoy said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to make sure your camera gear makes it from point A to point B without a hitch... check a gun in the same bag. That bag with be meticulously tracked all the way and get special treatment.
> ...



Hey! Great idea! I just never go places that have those kinds of probs. Concealed carry isn't an issue for me in those states anyway... peaceable journey law. I don't conceal in those states. As long as it is in a locked case and the ammo in a separate case you are golden.

On a side note (Carring a gun): I once picked up a load of nickels at the mint in Denver. Just declared my pistol (1911 45 ACP). They made sure it wasn't loaded and told me to lock it back up. They waved me through and put the nickels on. Took them straight to Las Vegas. 42 tons of nickels doesn't take up much room. They didn't even seal the load. When I asked why I was told, "What is anyone going to do with 40 tons of nickels?"  Can you imagine trying to fence those? Nightmare. A 5 gallon bucket full would weigh over 250 lbs.

I just went and found the photo I took of that load and read my notes: 45,000 lbs of nickels and it worked out to $180,000 according to the mint.

The Treasury guys were cool. No probs. with my pistol at all.

I've hauled two complete Mooney airplanes in that trailer too.


----------



## Luckshot (Mar 24, 2016)

CanonFanBoy said:


> 5 gallon bucket full would weigh over 250 lbs



LOL!


----------



## ExodistPhotography (Mar 26, 2016)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sashi said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Neuro,
> ...




LOL was flying through Manila few months back and had purchased a Samson Meteor Mic USB microphone. I think I looked at the guard that was freaked out by it like he was an IDIOT for 5 solid minutes... It was still in the product box for gods sake!


----------

